# R.I.P Dino



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im so sorry boy, I done all I can. Will always love you and you always be my little baby. R.I.P Dino, will never forget you. So upset :'(

2 trips to the vet we couldnt find out what was wrong we got a blood test coming back soon, he just couldnt fight anylonger. There was something internally wrong.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

R.i.p


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you :'(​


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really sorry for your loss


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss  It's horrible when you've tried to help but they lose their battle  hope you're well ♥


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

R.I.P Little one.


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you, I brought a new one to help me get through it but nothing can ever replace this little guy, i think about him everyday and alway wil :'(


----------

